# Need advice for event shoot and letting exhibitors see the photos on site.



## ranchcutter (Jun 12, 2014)

I've been asked to shoot a cutting horse event the weekend of July 4.  I need to have a setup where the exhibitors can see the photos I take on site and decide which ones to order.  I will not be printing them on site.  Looking for advice on a viewing station setup of some sort and any particular software.  I only need about 2 viewing stations.  I need some advice please!!!!  Help!!  LOL  Thanks!!!


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 12, 2014)

You need a tethering software on your laptop so you and your clients can see the shot before you press the shutter and your laptop attached to a wide screen tv also for reviewing the shots taken.

See this.


----------



## ranchcutter (Jun 12, 2014)

LOL  Thanks for the reply, but the folks will be horseback and certainly not in a position to view the shot beforehand.  Forget the type of event, I'm looking for advice in the setup of software and equipment for them to go through thumbnails, click on which ones they would like to see.  I don't want a slideshow.

Thanks!!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 12, 2014)

"I'm sorry, but I don't provide on-site proofing.  I want to ensure that as my customer, you receive the highest possible quality images, and therefore before putting them out for review, I go through them to colour-correct and crop them for optimal viewing.  If you just write down your name, e-mail address and/or telephone number I will contact you shortly with a link to the proof gallery where you can review and select your images."


----------



## RoyalCaptures (Jun 12, 2014)

If they really wanted to preview the photos straight away, buy one of these HyperDrive iUSBportCAMERA + an iPad/anything with safari/chrome and fire away.


----------

